# 12 week commitment to MASS



## diffie6382 (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok guys, I've been doing this workout for 2 weeks now. I'll back date everything so you can see where I started and where I am now.

Actually I'll just copy everything that I have from my other journal up to date.


----------



## diffie6382 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Posted 19AUG05*

I've just commited myself to 12 weeks of mass. I'll give you a little background info, then explain the workout and continue to post progress.

I went through high school as a little guy powerlifting in the football offseason. My senior year I shot up and looked more like the average 17 year old. I still consider myself pretty small just for the fact that I've always wanted to be bigger. Since high school I've lifted on and off, but never really commited to any certain workout. I was always able to come up with some type of excuse not to do it. Not any more. After joining the Navy back in December I realized I've got free access to some pretty gyms where ever I go. There isn't any real reason why I can't reach or surpass my goals. 

So you ask what they are... I'm giving myself a year to meet my goal of 200+ lbs and maintain between 8 and 10 % body fat.

So now you wonder what I'm doing to get there... Well after looking at magazine after magazine and work out after work out; I'm going to give the credit to Todd Blue. I found this work out here on bodybuilding.com last week. It's a two phase workout alternating phases every 2 weeks. The first one is the "overload training" phase and the next one is the "volume training" phase.

This is Phase one, I will post the other phase later.

Day 1

Back
Chins - 3 sets: 10-12 reps
Deadlifts - 5 sets: 8,6,4,4,6
Bent Rows - 4 sets: 8,6,6,4

Calves
Standing Raises - 5 sets: 10-15 reps 

Day 2

Biceps
Barbell Curl - 5 sets: 8,6,6,4,6
Triceps
Close Grip Bench - 5 sets: 8,6,6,4,4
Dips 4 sets: 10+ reps with added weights

Wrist Curls - 3 sets: 10-15 reps
Wrist Twists - 3 sets: 15 reps

Day 3

Shoulders
Military Press - 5 sets: 8,6,6,4,6
Rear Laterals - 4 sets: 10,8,8,6

Traps
Barbell Shrugs: 5 sets: 12,10,8,8,8

Day 4
Legs
Leg Extensions - 3 sets: 10-15 reps
Leg Curl - 4 sets: 8-10 reps
Squats - 5 sets: 8,6,6,4,4

Day 5

Chest
Flat Bench: 5 sets: 10,8,6,4,4
Incline Bench: 4 sets: 8,6,4,4

Calves
Standing Raises - 5 sets: 10-15 reps 

Hammer Curls - 4 sets: 10-6 reps
Barbell Reverse Curls - 4 sets: 10-6 reps

I took pics before I started the workout, and I will post them later as well. So far I love the workout and I really feel like it's going to work for me.


----------



## diffie6382 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Posted 22AUG05*

Weights and Measurements 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thought I would post my workout weights and measurements so you guys could see where I am at.

I actually started the workout on day 2 last tuesday.

16AUG05- 175 lbs.

Barbell curl- 60x8, 75x6, 75x6, 75x4, 75x6
Close grip bench- 115x8, 135x6, 135x6, 155x4, 155x4
Dips- BWx10, BWx10, BWx10, BWx10
Wrist curls- 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Wrist twist- 25x15, 25x15, 25x15

17AUG05- 176 lbs.

Military press- 95x8, 100x6, 100x6, 105x4, 105x4
Rear laterals- 25x10, 35x8, 35x8, 40x6
Barbell shrugs- 135x12, 185x10, 205x8, 205x8, 205x8

18AUG05- 175 lbs.

Leg extensions- 80x15, 100x15, 110x15
Leg curl- 110x10, 130x10, 130x10, 140x10
Squats- 185x8, 225x6, 225x6, 245x4, 275x4

19AUG05- 179 lbs.

Bench press- 135x10, 145x8, 155x6, 185x4, 185x4
Incline bench press- 115x8, 125x6, 135x4, 145x4
Standing calf raises- 185x15, 185x15, 185x15, 185x15, 185x15
Hammer curls- 30x10, 30x10, 30x10, 30x10
Barbell reverse curls- 50x10, 50x10, 50x10, 50x10

I also got measurements taken so I can see my progress that way...
Shoulders- 48.5
Chest- 41.75
Waist- 35
Abdomen- 34
Hips- 39.5
Left bicep- 11.5 Right bicep- 11.75
Left forarm- 10.75 Right forarm- 11.25
Left thigh- 20.25 Right thigh- 20.75
Left calf- 14.25 Right calf- 14.25

22AUG05- 179 lbs.

Chins- BW-30x12, BW-30x12, BW-40x12
Deadlift- 205x8, 225x6, 275x4, 315x4, 315x6
Bent rows- 95x8, 115x6, 135x6, 135x4
Standing calf raises- 185x15, 185x15, 185x15, 185x15

I do atleast 10 to 15 min of cardio (bike, treadmill, eliptical), sometimes more, as a warm up before lifting, and I do 3 to 4 ab exercixes in everday. Generally I rotate my exercises day to day doing 3 sets of 15-25 reps. for each exercise.


----------



## diffie6382 (Aug 29, 2005)

23aug05 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I weighed in at 178.5 which is only 1/2lb lighter. The workout felt real good, and I had a great pump after the workout.

Barbell curl- 65x8, 70x6, 75x6, 80x4, 80x6
Close grip bench- 120x8, 145x6, 145x6, 165x4, 165x4
Dips- BW+25x10, BW+25x10, BW+25x10, BW+25x10
Wrist curls- 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Wrist twist- 25x15, 25x15, 25x15


----------



## diffie6382 (Aug 29, 2005)

*24aug05*

Yesterday was a great workout. An all out, balls to the wall type of workout. I also weighed before and was at 179.

Military press- 105x8, 115x6, 115x6, 125x4, 125x4
Rear Laterals- 35x10, 40x8, 40x8, 45x6
Barbell shrugs- 225x12, 275x10, 295x8, 295x8, 295x8

I bought a set of scales so I could get my true weight every morning when I wake up, instead of weighing in the middle of the day before I work out.

This morning I woke up with a true weight of 173.4. I've been trying to maintain a pretty strict diet as well. However it kinda gets thrown off do to softball games or something.


----------



## diffie6382 (Aug 29, 2005)

*25Aug05*

Today's workout was awesome. About an hour before I went to the gym I wasn't too sure about it. I was feeling a little tired and worn out, but after a good leg work out I'm pretty excited. My weights were up quite a bit.

Leg extensions- 140x15, 150x15, 160x15
Leg curls- 130x10, 150x10, 160x10, 160x10
Squats- 225x8, 275x6, 275x6, 295x4, 295x4

I'm still sticking to a pretty clean and strict diet, or I do my best to anyway. I think it will be interesting to see where I'm at at the end of the 12 week workout


----------



## diffie6382 (Aug 29, 2005)

*25Aug05*

Sorry if my log and the times throw any of you guys off. I'm in Japan right now on deployment, so the day and time may throw you off just a little bit.

So, I woke up this morning and the scales read 174.0. That puts me at .6 up from yesterday and if I go my weight recording from the day that I did my fitness assessment on 18AUG05, which was 171.1, it will put me at about a 3lb gain in say the last week or so. I really should have bought my scales at the beginning of this so I would know for sure where I was at. Oh well. I know I'm makin progress, I guess that's all that matters.

I can't wait to get in the gym this evening and finish up this week and this first phase. On Monday I'll be switching to "Phase 2" of this work out which is...

Phase Two
This phase will also include the failure training method as well. Just use the same routine but change the sets to 2 per exercise and train to failure using a weight you could get 10 reps with.

Day 1

Chest
Incline dumbbell press - 3 sets: 10-12 reps
Incline flies - 3 sets: 10-12 reps
Cable Crossovers - 3 sets: 12 reps
Decline bench press - 3 sets: 10-12 reps
Machine bench press - 3 sets: 10-12 reps

Calves
Seated Raises - 5 sets: 10-15 reps

Day 2 

Back
Chins - 5 sets: 10 reps
Dumbbell row - 3 sets: 8-12 reps
Latt Pull downs - 3 sets: 8-12 reps
Seated row - 3 sets: 8-12 reps
T-bar rows - 3 sets: 8-12 reps

Wrist curls behind the back - 3 sets: 15-20 reps

Day 3

Shoulders
Dumbbell Press - 4 sets: 8-12 reps
Side Raises - 3 sets: 10-12 reps
Front raises - 3 sets: 10-12 reps
Upright rows - 3 sets: 8-10 reps
Cable side raises - 2 sets: 10-12 reps

Traps
Dumbbell Shrugs - 4 sets: 10-15 reps

Calves
Toe raises on leg press - 5 sets: 10-20 reps

Day 4

Triceps
Nose breakers - 4 sets: 8-12 reps
Kick backs - 3 sets: 8-12 reps
One arm over head press - 3 sets: 8-12 reps
Push downs (v-bar or rope) - 3 sets: 8-12 reps

Biceps
Incline dumbbell curl - 3 sets: 8-12 reps
Concentration curl - 3 sets: 10-15 reps
Cable curls - 3 sets: 8-12 reps
Preacher curls - 3 sets: 8-12reps
Hammer curls - 3 sets: 8-12 reps
Reverse curls - 3 sets: 10-15 reps

Day 5

Legs
Extensions - 3 sets: 10-20 reps
Leg Curls - 3 sets: 10-15 reps
Leg Press - 3 sets: 8-12 reps
Hack Squats - 3 sets: 8-12 reps
Lunges - 3 sets: 8-12 reps

Calves
Seated Raises - 5 sets: 10-15 reps

Once again I got this workout from Todd Blue on bodybuilding.com, and so far I've enjoyed every bit of it. The next two weeks should be pretty interesting.


----------



## diffie6382 (Aug 29, 2005)

*26Aug05*

So yesterday was the last day of the first phase, and I finished a little unhappy. I got off work later than usual, cause I am on duty this weekend, but anyway. I'm not real sure what was wrong, once I started lifting, I didn't feel like I was all there. My muscles were fatigued, I felt weak, the lactic acid built up quicker than it ever has, and I just could make my lifts like I have been. Here's what it looked like.

Bench press- 155x10, 165x8, 175x6, 185x4, 185x2
Incline bench press- 115x8, 115x6, 135x4, 135x4
Standing calf raises- 225x15, 225x15, 225x15, 225x15, 225x15
Hammer curls- 40x10, 35x10, 30x10, 30x10
Reverse barbell curls- 50x10, 45x10, 45x10, 45x10

Saturday and Sunday are off days, so I'm gonna take it pretty easy. I may do a little cardio and work my abs, maybe do some push ups and stuff, but for the most part I'm gonna relax this weekend and get ready for phase 2.

I appreciate all of your comments, criticisms, and support. Thank y'all and keep it coming.


----------



## diffie6382 (Aug 29, 2005)

*27Aug05*

Although I didn't feel so good about my workout on Friday, the scales are still showing me positive gains. Saturday morning I weighed 174.2, and this morning I weighed 174.8. I'm gonna get some good rest today and get ready for and awesome workout for the first day of phase 2 tomorrow.


----------



## diffie6382 (Aug 29, 2005)

*29Aug05*

I just realized my dates are off on my post. Sorry about that, but y'all have an idea of what I've been doin the last two weeks anyway.
So, yesterday was the first day of "Phase 2," I weighed 175.6 and the workout felt pretty good. I got a good pump from it all.

Incline dumbbell press 3x10-12: 45, 50, 50
Incline dumbbell flies 3x10-12: 20, 20, 20
Cable crossovers 3x10-12: 60, 60, 60
Decline bench press 3x10-12: 115, 125, 125
Machine bench press 3x10-12: 110, 110, 110
Seated calf raises 5x15: 70, 80, 80, 80, 80

I ended up using hammer strength for the machine bench, because someone else was on the machine press.


----------



## diffie6382 (Aug 30, 2005)

*30Aug05*

Ok, so I woke up weighing 174. I'm not real sure it is a good thing or not, especially since my goal is 200+.
After setting through another day of work I was ready to get to the gym and pump some iron. The workout felt pretty good, but I don't remember a day that it hasn't. I've gotten a good pump and felt it everyday of the workout. This is what it looked like...

Chins 5x10- -50, -50, -50, -50, -50
I used the assist machine due to the fact that my lats are pretty weak.

Dumbbell row 3x12- 45, 45, 45
Latt pull down 3x12- 90, 90, 90
Seated row 3x12- 100, 100, 100
T-bar row 3x12- 45, 45, 45
Wrist curls(behinid the back) 3x20- 80, 80, 80


----------



## kenwood (Aug 30, 2005)

hey lookin good but i gotta ask about measurments your biceps are 11.75? are you shredded? i'm just wondering cause mine are 14&1/2"  oh well your putting up bigger numbers than me =) keep'em comming lookin godd


----------



## diffie6382 (Aug 30, 2005)

kenwood said:
			
		

> hey lookin good but i gotta ask about measurments your biceps are 11.75? are you shredded? i'm just wondering cause mine are 14&1/2"  oh well your putting up bigger numbers than me =) keep'em comming lookin godd


Whenever I take measurements, it's cold and relaxed. I wouldn't consider myself shredded or cut. I'm 15% bf. I'll upload some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## diffie6382 (Aug 31, 2005)

*31Aug05*

My body weight was down, but my workout was still awesome.

Dumbbell press 4x12- 35, 35, 35, 35 
Lateral raises 3x12- 10, 10, 10 
Front raises 3x12- 10, 10, 10 
Upright rows 3x12- 60, 60, 60 
Cable side raises 2x12- 30, 30 
Dumbbell shrugs 4x15- 65, 65, 65, 65 
Toe raises(leg press) 5x20- 340, 340, 340, 340, 340


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 31, 2005)

Keep it up Brother Diffie, lookin solid in here!!!


----------



## diffie6382 (Sep 1, 2005)

*01Sep05*

My weight was down again (172.6), but the workout felt great. Prolly one of the tougher arm workouts that I've had in a while.

Nose breakers 4x12- 55, 55, 55, 55
Kick backs 3x12- 25, 25, 25
Over head press (one arm) 3x12- 20, 20, 20
Tricep push down 3x12- 70, 70, 70
Incline dumbbell curls 3x12- 25, 25, 25
Concentration curls 3x12- 20, 20, 20
Cable curls 3x12- 110, 110, 110
Preacher curls 3x12- 45, 45, 45
Hammer curls 3x12- 25, 25, 25
Reverse curls 3x12- 45, 45, 45


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2005)

The workout looks great too Brother Diffie!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey bro, looking good in here, keep it up! I like that, "the only easy day was yesterday!" Thats a good one!


----------



## diffie6382 (Sep 3, 2005)

*02Sep05*

I weighed 175 this morning, and had an awesome leg workout today.

Leg extensions 3x20- 150, 150, 150
Leg curls 3x15- 140, 140, 140
Leg press 3x12- 320, 320, 320
Hack squats 3x12- 140, 140, 140
Lunges 3x12- 95, 95, 95
Seated calf raises 5x15- 90, 90, 90, 90, 90


----------



## diffie6382 (Sep 3, 2005)

Here's some pics from 31Aug05 which was about the middle of week 3.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 3, 2005)

Youre trying to put mass on, correct? You probably ought to up your calories by 500 or so...


----------



## diffie6382 (Sep 3, 2005)

Yea, I try to get in as many as I can, but sometime I'm limited and don't quite get as many as I need. During the week ain't bad, it's the weekend that kicks me in the butt.


----------



## diffie6382 (Sep 7, 2005)

*07Sep05*

It felt great to get back in the gym. I had an awesome chest workout. Me and my workout buddy pumped it out with some pretty good intensity, then I ran to the softball field for a game, it was pretty fun even though we got our asses handed to us. Oh well, I guess everything felt good compared to bein locked up in the barracks all day. So, here's what the workout looked like...

Incline dumbbell press 3x12- 50, 50, 50
Incline dumbbell flies 3x12- 25, 25, 25
Decline bench press 3x12- 135, 135, 135
Machine bench press 3x12- 115, 115, 115
Cable crossovers 3x12- 70, 80, 80
Seated calf raises 5x15- 100, 100, 100


----------



## diffie6382 (Sep 8, 2005)

*08Sep05*

Another pretty good workout today. I feel more or less drained after got through with it all. My workout buddy decided to change workouts on me so I'm basically on my own for this now. Oh well, it's all good. I'll see what kind of results I get. If any of you guys have any ideas to make it better let me know. Thanks.

15 min cardio- stationary bike

Yes I know my lats are weak and I suck at pull up/chins, but I'm workin on it.
Chins 5x10- -40, -40, -40, -40, -40
Dumbbell row 3x12- 45, 45, 45
latt pull down 3x12- 100, 100, 100
Seated row 3x12- 115, 115, 115
T-bar row 3x12- 45, 45, 45
Wrist curls (behind the back) 3x20- 70, 70, 70
5-10 min abs

15 min cardio- eliptical stepper

I've actually been tryin to the the cardio and abs every day from day one, I just haven't been logging it. Sorry guys.


----------

